# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3DPrintBoard now accessible through 3dpb.com & 3dpb.me

## Eddie

For those that are interested, 3DPrintBoard.com is now accessible through 3DPB.com and 3DPB.me domain names.  We may consider rebranding in the future.  We are still trying to decide.

Eddie

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I was planning on talking to you today about getting other URL's that redirect, but I guess you had me beat.


I like 3DPB.com because it would be easier for me to print on a shirt in a larger size.

----------


## Eddie

LOL, good reason Mystery.  I'm not sure what we will do just yet.  Hoping to get some issues resolved with google.

----------

